# wallpaper keeps turning to black?



## yamaha83 (Dec 15, 2011)

for some reason, and this happens on multiple ROMs i have run, if i have a normal wallpaper set it for some reason keeps turning all black? if i lock the screen i see the wallpaper, then unlock and i get a quick flash of the wallpaper before it turnes back to black? if i use a live wallpaper it seems to stick around? anyone know what going on and hopefully how to fix it?


----------



## jeffaa (Aug 15, 2011)

This is definitely a dev post. Nice job.








Reinstall your rom (wipe all)?


----------



## aBrixx (Jul 4, 2011)

Not sure why it happens mine will revert if I make changes to system ui or wipe caches but you'd probly get an answer faster if you posted this in general not development.

GummyNex - latest
LeanKernel - latest exp
Find me on twitter @anthxnybanks


----------



## yamaha83 (Dec 15, 2011)

ya thats my bad on the wrong section... can a mod please move this?


----------



## yamaha83 (Dec 15, 2011)

and yes, i whiped everything before i flashed my ROM and i didnt have any issues for like 24 hours then it just randomly changed over and only way i can get a wallpaper to not turn to black is if i set it to a live wallpaper...


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

yamaha83 said:


> i didnt have any issues for like 24 hours then it just randomly changed over


Start taking a look at applications you frequently install on all these ROMS that you say have the same issue.


----------



## PhoenixPath (Jun 7, 2011)

Failed to Pass WGA...definitely.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development sections for releases only.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

PhoenixPath said:


> Failed to Pass WGA...definitely.


That is probably the answer there. lol

That certainly sounds like systemui.apk is corrupted or damaged. I say it is the ROM or a mod you are using on the ROM.

What ROMs are you trying?


----------



## yamaha83 (Dec 15, 2011)

i have had the issue on rootzboat, Codename android, and Axium... i guess it could be an app... but not sure what app it could be or how to find it...


----------

